# International brokers?



## Dash (26 April 2006)

I am a Canadian, and mostly trade junior mines, which has led me out of North America several times (Australia, AIM in London,Frankfurt). I have done some broker searching, and there does not seem to be any "universal" brokers out there. I use Interactive in Canada, but they do not do Australia(except for the futures), and are limited in Frankfurt. I thought there must be a UK broker that does Australia, but I can't find one, Some Canadian brokers will buy foreign stocks but they must just pass the order on and mark up the commissions so much it is not worth it.
Any ideas for me, that don't entail a broker for each country?


----------



## wayneL (26 April 2006)

*Re: International brokers ?*

Try HSBC


----------



## Dash (26 April 2006)

Well, yes they will handle things but look, as an example of non-domestic(for me) trading:

_"Minimum Commission AU$ 200.
Dividend Handling Fee 1.5% (Min. AUS $10,00) may apply. "_

Thanks though, for replying


----------



## Lucsolo (30 March 2015)

*Online trading account*

Can anyone recommend an online trading account, with no ongoing fees, able for trading shares on foreign markets, i.e. ISEQ and London exchange? I currently trade on the ASX throught a CMC online account and want to tap into other markets while keeping all my holdings together in the one account and trading through the one platform. 

Cheers


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2022)

first 2 minutes, before the webinars; talks about International brokers coming to Australia,









						Webinar Recap – ATV, HXL & CPT – ShareCafe
					

Catch up on the full webinar with presentations from ActivePort (ASX: ATV), Hexima (ASX: HXL) & CipherPoint (ASX: CPT)




					www.sharecafe.com.au
				




.... offering local execution for OS exchanges.  Sounds like brokerage will be low and the money will be made on the FX spreads.


----------

